
Saving Space When Saving Space - emily-c
https://emsea.github.io/2018/06/03/smaller-bss/
======
imglorp
Windows specific.

~~~
gumby
No really, you could do the same with an ELF file and have start() mmap some
zero pages before calling main().

In the scheme of things this is no big deal but it's still fun to think about.

